# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  وش تقول للي في بالك الحين .؟

## hassan1411

*وش تقول للي في بالك الحين؟؟؟؟ 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


اليوم جايب لكم موضوع حلو ان شاء الله يعجبكم 

7

7

7

O0o., إيش تقول للي فـ بالك الحين ,.o0O

(سواء تذكر منو أو لا .. بس الأفضل تذكر)

.*.*.

**
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اقول للي في بالي ...الله يوفقكم ’وعساها عشرة دايمه بحق محمد واله 
*


*خوووووش طرح ااخوي ..عجبني بالقوه 
تشكراتي لك على جديدك ونشاطك المعهود 
موفق لكل خير ااخوي 
تحياتي*

----------


## أموله

:\ اقول للي ببأليً الله يسامحش ~

----------


## hassan1411

*العفو اختي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اقول للي في بالي ما هكذا الظن بكم!!!*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*اقول للي في بالي ما هكذا الظن بكم!!!


:|

بالضضضبط كيذا !*

----------


## أموله

*:\ اقول للي ببالي طحتوا من عيني ..!*

----------


## hassan1411

_

ول ول ول 




الا طاح من عينه و الا خاب ظنه فيه 





انا اقول الى الطلاب و الطالبات داكروا و اجتهدوا كلها اسبوعين و تفلوها فل 



ناموا على كيفكم بعد اسبوعين و اطلعوا و هيتوا و اسهروا 



بس الرجاء داكروا زين 





تحياتي اليكم اخوكم hassan




_

----------

أموله (06-14-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

8
8
8
8

تو اقول في بالي وين مختفي كأن من زمان ما شفته..

بس اللي في بالي..

وحشتني يا طيب

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اقول للي في بالي الله لا يحرمني منكم ...*

----------


## أموله

: \ اقوِل للي بباليً وش هالغرور ؟

----------


## ليلاس

*أقوول للي في بآلي لآ تلوموني ..*

----------


## hassan1411

_




تراك زهقتني_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يا عمري البيت مو حلو وحياتي مو حلوة وانتي هلون

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

اللهم اكشف الهم والحزن عنه 
ياارحم الراحمين

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تمنى لهم كل الخير وتوفيق من اعماق قلبي ...*

----------


## hassan1411

_





الله يوفقكم_

----------


## أموله

:]]]] ياعمريً ..

----------


## hassan1411

_



راح الكثير وبقيه القليل_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ارجع اشبك المسن والحين ماخلصت كلامي 


ما احب تطلع زعلان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ربي يشافيك*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا تاخدو شي سالبي!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اقول للي في بالي ...وقسم انها احلى ابتسامه شفتها بحياتي ’عفر ادمنت عليها*  :cool:

----------


## hassan1411

_





ما عندي شي اقوله_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اقول ..الا نكسر عمره ما يتصلح!!*

----------


## أموله

سلامتكِ جعل فيني ولا فيششش

----------


## hassan1411

_






ظلـمني صاحبي اكــبر ظليمه
ظلمني دون قدر ودون شيمه 
ظلمني وصرت انا بالظلم راضي
ولو هو مرتكب اعظم جريمه
_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الله لا يحرمني منكم .....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اقول للي في بالي ..

[[ ســأقتحم عالمك الخاص ’وســأزيل آآلامك من جوفك وامحي ضيقك ’فلا طاقة لي على رؤياك بـ هكذا وضع!!*

----------


## hassan1411

_




لك ثلاث ايام في عيونك عتب
ليتك تسولف قبل دمعك يسيل
ليه مختار السكوت بلا سبب
انتظرتك و الظاهر ان صمتك طويل
سولف ما كل صمت من دهب 
كم عزيز راح من صمته دليل_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اقول للي في بالي ..[ قلبي مشغول عليكم وبيظل يترقب رجوعكم بالسلاامه ..!*

----------


## hassan1411

_




الف مبروك للنجاح_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

قلدناهم الدعاء والزيارة ويرجعوا بالسلامة

وعقبالي.. وعقبالكم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اقول للي في بالي [ انتم السابقون ونحن الاحقون ان شاء الله ]~*

----------


## أموله

اقولِ للي ببالي ليتكم معانا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اقول للي في بالي [الحمدلله على السلاامه ..*

----------


## hassan1411

_





ما اطري على البال عفر_

----------


## الحلو حلو

انتظرك حبيبي

----------


## hassan1411

_




ليش الركود في المنتدى_

----------


## أموله

=\ .. اقول للي ببالي 
لا نامو احسن بعد !  :notrust:

----------


## hassan1411

_


شكلهم الناس ماخدين الاجازة حق نوم بس_

----------


## hassan1411

_





ويش هالحاله وياكم



ليش ما احد يدخل 


متباركين بمولد قائم اهل البيت عليه السلام_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

النت زفت..

وحشتونا..
متباركين..

بس اكو ناس اشتقنا نشوف اساميهم في المنتدى

----------


## hassan1411

_



زهقان بدونكم_

----------


## أموله

*اقوَل لكم وحشتوني .. ومتباركين*

----------


## hassan1411

_



الله يهنيك_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

وحشونيييييييييييييييييي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

الله يسآمحكم 

والله وكيلي دنيآ وآخرة 



*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رفقاً بقلبي ~~> فقد ارهقني الحنين....}!ْ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
شكراً*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كنت لجروحي دواء ..فمن لي بعدك؟!*

----------


## أموله

كنت اتمناك بيننا  :sad2:

----------


## jesoo

أتمنى تفهميني

----------


## ورده محمديه

اقول للي في بالي ...  [ احتاجك~!ْ

----------


## التوبي

*أقول لهُ  مبروك عليك الشهر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اقول للي في بالي اتمنى اني كنت في حلم وكل الا صار مقلب لا اكثر!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

[الله يحميك ويحفظك بعينه التي لا تنام ويعديك كل شر بحق محمد وال محمد ]

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
آقوله ماتشششوف شر يالغآلي ويآرب يحفظك من كل شر ومآيحرمنا من بعض بجآه كل من له جآه عند رب العآلمين محمد المصطفى وآله*

*
والســــــــآمع يقول آمين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اقول للي في بالي .. (( الخبر افرحني احزنني !*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الى متى انتظر ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## hassan1411

_



الله يسامحك حتى ما دكرتني_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ابغى سبب مقنع ...؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتعبني انتظارك*

----------


## hassan1411

_
كل عام و انتم بخير


_
_و عساكم من عواده_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا تعش مع من تسطيع العيش معه 

عش مع من لا تستطيع العيش بدونه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اقول للي في بالي .. الله يجيبكم جميع بالسلاامه حبايب قلبي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*من غبت عني و**خاطري**
دوم مكسور

في* *غربتي** أحياك
ذكرى وتذكار

أحيان أقول أنك على
حق* *معذور**

وآحيان احس ان** الجفاء**
ماله أعذار

كانك تحسب الجفاء
**ذنب** مغفور

غلطان ماتعرف
**للاشواق** مقدار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعيد دلالي الدمع ضميته’ من شرايني بعشق هليته*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*‏​‏​‏​لآ تبكي على قبري بعد وفآتي..
 يگفي آنگ دست على قلبي في حيآتي..
 تفضل يآزمن وآقرأ آخـر گتآبآتي..    آنآ ..................................*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تعبــــــــــــــــــــت!*

----------


## hassan1411

*



عذرا  للقطيعه 


*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا تفعل "المستحيل" من أجل إنسان لم يفعل من أجلك "الممكن"*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*سامحتك....*

----------


## hassan1411

*




لا تعاتب صاحبك على كل شي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياااااا خساره*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قوووووووووووووووووووويه: كابوس :*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ألف الف مبروك الله يهنيك يارب...*

----------


## أموله

*مآبقـى الا القليل*

----------


## hassan1411

خلصت الاجازة و رجع كل شي زي ما كان

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شكرا على كل شي ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 


[[ايه من الجمااااااال]] ~جل خالقك 
*

----------


## hassan1411

*


ادا ضاق صدرك يوم روح المقبرة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لويش مطنشني ؟!!! (زعلانه عليكم .....*

----------


## hassan1411

*


من الا طنش 



يتهيأ الش*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مايهمني*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض الناس تفهم ناس ...*

----------


## hassan1411

*

الله لا يجيب الزعل بين الاحباب*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تلف هالدنيا على الناس وتدور..
والزمن عندك توقف ولا دار..!
أدري مقصر بس لاصرت مجبور..
ودي تسامحني على حكم الاقدار..
كني بدونك..عقد لاصار منثور..
وش يجمع المنثور دام الزمن جار..!!"
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ما اقول شي غير ماااااااالت :p هههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قمة الجَنون :
أن تُعيد قراءة مُحادثة بـّ تلهف
وكأنكَ أنت لمْ تكن الطّرف الآخر ..
فقط لِـ تسترجعَ حوآرك معَ شخص
تتلذذ بِالحديث معهُ مطولاً ..* :peach:

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (09-11-2011)

----------


## hassan1411

*




طال الانتظار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فيكم الخيــــــــر :)*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا تكابر وفتح قلبك ...*

----------


## hassan1411

*


أسف
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*كاس مليته بالوفا لاتكبه...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راحتي انتم............*

----------


## hassan1411

*


لا تزعل مني*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مرد الطيريطير و يرجع لعشه ..*

----------


## hassan1411

*



اسف للانقطاع عنكم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*حيااتي بدونكم ماله طعم ...*

----------


## hassan1411

*


محتاج الك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سعيده لأجلك* :adoration:

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

*شكرا واحدة لاتكفي ..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لك ايام في عيونك عتب
ليتك تسولف قبل دمعك يسيل
ليه مختار السكوت بلاسبب
انتظرتك والظاهران صمتك طويل
سولف ماكل صمت من ذهب
كم عزيز راح من صمته ذليل*

----------


## hassan1411

_



ان كنت وحدك انا ثانيك
و ادا متضايق انا اسليك 
و ادا مستانس الله يهنيك

ا_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لك وحششششششه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*طال البعد...*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اقول لهم ....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIDm_lbY8PQ

*

----------


## hassan1411

هداويش ويش هالحاله

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طال انتظارك يالمنتظر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ربي ينولك مرآدك  ...*

----------


## أموله

*:( الله يسامحك*

----------


## hassan1411

لن ولن انساك

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* لاشفتوقتك صاير فيه مافيه 
اصبر على المقسومخيره وشره 
ترىالدهر ماهو بورعك تربيه 
مهما حصل من برده وحره 
وان شفت حظك منسدح لاتوعيه 
يقوم من نومه وينحاش مره 
خله بنومهلاواطلب الله يشافيه يمكن يحصلله علاج يسره)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ربي يسسهل عليكم ويعطيكم مايحرمكم ..*

----------


## hassan1411

*



طال البعد و لكن لم انساك*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*كن كالقمر يرفع الناس رؤوسهم لكي يروه ولا تكن كالدخان يرتفع لكي يراه الناس 

((كــــــــــن بخييير..*

----------


## hassan1411

*

الناس تسأل لمصالح عن الناس ....... و انا سؤالي عنك حشمه و تقدير و احساس*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*"" مسائك ريحته قهوة.. وطعمه بالحلى معقود "" 

*

----------


## hassan1411

*
هذا هو صوتي اليوم معكم ويمكن بكره يغيب عن مسامعكم اعذروني لوفي يوم كسرت خواطركم او بكلمة جرحت مشاعركم اذا مت خلوا قبري يملاه حبكم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ما احب الانتظار..*

----------


## hassan1411

ما اجمل شهر ربيع

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ضجـــــــــــر...

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أمل وانتظار*

----------


## hassan1411

*
يا ريت اتجي و اتشوف الحال من بعدك 



كيف المكان يملاه الحزن 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ان نفترق فقلوبنا سيضمها بيت
على سحب الاخاء كبير
واذا المشاغل كممت افواهنا فسكوتنا بين 
القلوب سفير..
بالود نختصر المسافه بيننا
فالدرب بين الخافقين قصير
والبعدحين نحب..لا معنى له..
والكون حين نحب..فهو صغير*

----------


## لمعة

صباح الخـــــــــــــــــــير

----------


## صرخة العطشان

ربي يسعده في الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## لمعة

أحبك ليه أنامدري ؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا تخلينــــــــي..~*

----------


## hassan1411

اشتقت لرؤية ابتسامتك

----------


## لمعة

مســـــــــــــــــــــــاء الخير

----------


## hassan1411

*

يا ريت ترجع الايام*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بالعود المعطر 
بالقلب المطهر
اهنيك بمولد أبو المنتظر

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بارك الله لك الجمعة وطيب السمعه..
واغدق عليك النعمه..
واصلح لك الباطنه..
وهداك طريق الجنه..
وشفعك برسول الامه..
فصلي وسلم على شفيع الامه..
جمعة مباركة..*

----------


## hassan1411

الك وحشه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مبارك عليكم الشهـــــــــــــــــــــر...*

----------

